# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Boldest thumbnail?

## bshmerlie

Which species would be considered the boldest thumbnail?  Something active, in your face, "we're small and mighty" kind of frogs. My cobalts are very bold...are there any like that?

----------


## poison beauties

I hear Imitators but in my experience its Vanzolini by far being the most bold. 



Michael

----------


## clownonfire

I have to say that my vents are very bold too. Always exploring, often in the front of the tank, and in open space.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

In my experience the vanzolinii isn't all that visible.
When provided enough hiding spots, which you should provide, you seldom see them.

I think some pumilio's might be bold.
At least, some of the males are always busy checking their territory.
They aren't impressed by size when they spot an intruder,
i've seen them taking on frogs with the size of an auratus or tinctorius.
Definetely no mixing with this species, they will try an surpress even larger frogs, just like the anthonyi does.

But most small species will just hide when they spot something, so none of them will be seen much compared to a tinctorius or something like that.
Although it can be that you have an individual you see more then usual.
For instance i had a tinctorius i never saw, so, just don't be disappointed when you don't see them all the time.
Just provide them with some hiding spots in the background and bromeliads to retreat in.

----------


## poison beauties

> In my experience the vanzolinii isn't all that visible.
> When provided enough hiding spots, which you should provide, you seldom see them.
> 
> I think some pumilio's might be bold.
> At least, some of the males are always busy checking their territory.
> They aren't impressed by size when they spot an intruder,
> i've seen them taking on frogs with the size of an auratus or tinctorius.
> Definetely no mixing with this species, they will try an surpress even larger frogs, just like the anthonyi does.
> 
> ...


Must be the way they were raised as I have had nothing but heavily planted vivs and all three of my Vanzo groups were on the glass or on the plants calling daily. They only retreated when the lights went out. The same gos for Reticulata as far as matured groups go. Ive also had very bold Amazonica and Fantastica Trios

Obligates are infact a bold species. Blue Jeans and Black Jeans are among the boldest. 

Vanzo Viv


Michael

----------


## Brit

> I hear Imitators but in my experience its Vanzolini by far being the most bold. 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


These pictures are amazing Michael! If I didn't have my heart set on Auratus I'd be asking for some of these, beautiful little frogs.

----------

